# Is 4 days old too young to move a next of baby hamsters?



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I am so tempted as they have been on sale for a while now....4 days to be precise. I keep seeing the ad and feeling so sorry for them.

It was an unexpected litter and the owner doesn't want to keep them....i think they are going away.

But I couldn't deal with deaths and I have a bad feeling they won't survive the trip....as they are coming without a cage!!!.....meaning they will have to be handled to some extent....though I would with gloves etc. 

Argh I feel so sorry for them!!!

Let me know your opinions and facts. I have left it this long as they were advertised from the day they were born and I thought they'd have no chance from that point.

xx


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

I am just a bit confused, is the owner wanting to separate the babies from their mum when they are only 4 days old!!!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Could you not offer to buy the cage? Moving with the cage would be risky enough but actualy taking them out of the nest is almost certain to end very badly.


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

Why can they not keep them until they are old enough to leave mum its not like they have to do anything mum does all the work!!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisymoo said:


> I am just a bit confused, is the owner wanting to separate the babies from their mum when they are only 4 days old!!!!


No....selling 4 babies with Mum....but would have to move them as the cage is not on offer apparently.



thedogsmother said:


> Could you not offer to buy the cage? Moving with the cage would be risky enough but actualy taking them out of the nest is almost certain to end very badly.


....but yes I did wonder if they might. Just couldn't do with babies dying on me!



Daisymoo said:


> Why can they not keep them until they are old enough to leave mum its not like they have to do anything mum does all the work!!!


I know this makes sense!! What's awful is Mum is only 3 months old...I was going to take babies from that litter but decided against it. Now she has accidentally conceived by her brother and I think the owners are going away. They are offering the mum and babies for free now.

Argh I don't know!!! xx


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

Its a tough choice!!! I know from the sounds of it they would be better off with you it sounds like these people have been very careless and its the poor animals who have to suffer because of it. It is their fault they are in this situation and they should put the animals first and just give up the cage after all its easy to get another one!! If they insist on keeping it maybe they will be ok in a new cage if you move the whole nest so mum will still have the familiar smell, we had to move the nest when Phoebe had her babies because she made it in the sleeping bit at the top of the tube and the babies kept falling down the tube and Phoebe was struggling to get them back up , we moved the bedding and the babies to the bottom of the cage, David even got bitten by Phoebe because she wasn't happy!! but she made a new nest and all the babies were fine.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Ok so here is an idea.. 
I had to do this with mine as she had them on the shelf, infront f me.. Get a piece of cardboard large enougth to scoop the whole nest/babies up without you having to tounch them... And then scoop mum up.... Are they loacal too you??


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisymoo said:


> Its a tough choice!!! I know from the sounds of it they would be better off with you it sounds like these people have been very careless and its the poor animals who have to suffer because of it. It is their fault they are in this situation and they should put the animals first and just give up the cage after all its easy to get another one!! If they insist on keeping it maybe they will be ok in a new cage if you move the whole nest so mum will still have the familiar smell, we had to move the nest when Phoebe had her babies because she made it in the sleeping bit at the top of the tube and the babies kept falling down the tube and Phoebe was struggling to get them back up , we moved the bedding and the babies to the bottom of the cage, David even got bitten by Phoebe because she wasn't happy!! but she made a new nest and all the babies were fine.


She is selling the cage. SHe says the baby was given to someone who had a wrongly sexed hamster and she ended up pregnant. So the woman who bought her back.

So yes now she says she will sell the cage for £30. I am tempted.



momentofmadness said:


> Ok so here is an idea..
> I had to do this with mine as she had them on the shelf, infront f me.. Get a piece of cardboard large enougth to scoop the whole nest/babies up without you having to tounch them... And then scoop mum up.... Are they loacal too you??


Yes she is selling the cage....though that probs would have worked.

She is relatively local...train and tram ride away. Someone else is interested so we'll see what happens. xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Where is this woman? Is she nearer to me? This story is getting me so angry pets arent disposable


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Where is this woman? Is she nearer to me? This story is getting me so angry pets arent disposable


I agree !! I hope they find a loving home soon.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Where is this woman? Is she nearer to me? This story is getting me so angry pets arent disposable


I agree. She is in Whitefield, Manchester. I am in north Manchester.


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

niki87 said:


> I am so tempted as they have been on sale for a while now....4 days to be precise. I keep seeing the ad and feeling so sorry for them.
> 
> It was an unexpected litter and the owner doesn't want to keep them....i think they are going away.
> 
> ...


I can't see why they can't keep them until weaned:confused1: They can be sold at 3 weeks so thats not long to wait. At least they have more chance of survival


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

flufffluff39 said:


> I can't see why they can't keep them until weaned:confused1: They can be sold at 3 weeks so thats not long to wait. At least they have more chance of survival


Totally agreed...though on a previous advert they said they were leaving the country...presumably hols. But I have no idea if I'm honest. They were being advertised from day one!! I thought iit would be stupid to even try and move them at that age!!! xx


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Totally agreed...though on a previous advert they said they were leaving the country...presumably hols. But I have no idea if I'm honest. They were being advertised from day one!! I thought iit would be stupid to even try and move them at that age!!! xx


Mum would get upset to at that age  I have'nt had hamster babies but gerbils and rats. I would rub my hands in the dirty sawdust then put them in a clean cage and clean their cage out. When I put them back you'd swear they were counting them!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes I agree....i think its appalling they can't just leave them be for now!!! xx


----------



## Carolineg (Jul 25, 2010)

Would she not let you take the cage and
return it when she comes back from 
holiday?
4 days is very young to move hamsters. 
If you're putting them into a new cage and
a new house with new smells that is likely
to be stressful for mum. That said some
hammies are very chilled mums and 
seem to cope with anything. 
Good luck whatever happens.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Carolineg said:


> Would she not let you take the cage and
> return it when she comes back from
> holiday?
> 4 days is very young to move hamsters.
> ...


Ooh never throught of borrowing the cage....yeah might try that!

Yeah been nervous about stressing mum too...she herself is only a baby at 3 months...I know they can be mums then....but they are really too young!

xx


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Ooh never throught of borrowing the cage....yeah might try that!
> 
> Yeah been nervous about stressing mum too...she herself is only a baby at 3 months...I know they can be mums then....but they are really too young!
> 
> xx


Did she buy the hamster and it was pregnant or has she got a male too?? Am confused now :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

flufffluff39 said:


> Did she buy the hamster and it was pregnant or has she got a male too?? Am confused now :lol:


Lol tell me about it!!

A couple of months ago she was advertising a litter of babies and was interested but it was my exams so she said she had another litter ready in June. But I declined the offer in the end.

Anyways one of the females from the original litter is mother to this latest litter of babies. I thought she was pregnant from her brother...a result of wrongly sexed pairings. But she was saying this afternoon that she gave this one to a woman who had a "female" partner....but the partner turned out to be male and has resulted in an unexpected pregnancy and the woman gave the hamster and newborns back!

I'm just as confused. I just know I didn't even contact her as the risk of moving day old babies would have been too high!! Now it's not brill. xx


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Lol tell me about it!!
> 
> A couple of months ago she was advertising a litter of babies and was interested but it was my exams so she said she had another litter ready in June. But I declined the offer in the end.
> 
> ...


I'm not being rude here but you can see a male hamster nuts from a mile off lol. I'd say fair enough with guinea pigs n rabbits but a hamster :lol: Nevermind I'm sure they are going to a good home anyway :thumbup:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

flufffluff39 said:


> I'm not being rude here but you can see a male hamster nuts from a mile off lol. I'd say fair enough with guinea pigs n rabbits but a hamster :lol: Nevermind I'm sure they are going to a good home anyway :thumbup:


Lol you'd be surprised...I adopted a vet checked female hamster with enormous doo-dahs!!! 

xx


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Lol you'd be surprised...I adopted a vet checked female hamster with enormous doo-dahs!!!
> 
> xx


Really a vet checked one :lol: I was the chief sexer of small animals in the wildlife park :lol: I used to have nightmares about getting it wrong but was luckily never did


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

flufffluff39 said:


> Really a vet checked one :lol: I was the chief sexer of small animals in the wildlife park :lol: I used to have nightmares about getting it wrong but was luckily never did


Oh id love to work in a wildlife park!! xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Omg I cant understand these people who get the sex of their animals wrong, how thick can you be:lol:.


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Oh id love to work in a wildlife park!! xx


I worked with monkeys, chimps, sea lions, porcupines and all sorts but my fav was a goat called Peg. She was a nutter :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Omg I cant understand these people who get the sex of their animals wrong, how thick can you be:lol:.


I know...thank goodness it is unheard of on this site  xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

flufffluff39 said:


> I worked with monkeys, chimps, sea lions, porcupines and all sorts but my fav was a goat called Peg. She was a nutter :lol:


Sounds ideal! I'm working to be able to study in a zoo....oh i mean school!!  xx


----------



## feathers (Jul 21, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Omg I cant understand these people who get the sex of their animals wrong, how thick can you be:lol:.


We had a lovely cat called fluffy... the vet opened her up and, oh, no female organs. Sowed her/him back up and then cut of his/her ********. S/he was not impressed. So much fluff you couldn't see his doodahs


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

feathers said:


> We had a lovely cat called fluffy... the vet opened her up and, oh, no female organs. Sowed her/him back up and then cut of his/her ********. S/he was not impressed. So much fluff you couldn't see his doodahs


Some people on here, mentioning no names, are kinda famous for mis sexing rodents, I err I mean she has never mis sexed a cat yet though .


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok guys I'm getting them tomorrow. She sent me this pic....who could say no!!!









xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

oops pic is tiny....but take it from me they are adorable!! xx


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

The pic is big enough too see how small cute they are!
Did you say you where adopting mum too? x

ETA Duhh!!! lol


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> The pic is big enough too see how small cute they are!
> Did you say you where adopting mum too? x
> 
> ETA Duhh!!! lol


Hehe i know. Yes adopting mum too. What is "ETA"? xx


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Hehe i know. Yes adopting mum too. What is "ETA"? xx


Edited To Add....I just realised what a stupid question I asked :laugh:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Edited To Add....I just realised what a stupid question I asked :laugh:


Lol i know...babies are 5/6 days old....mum is 3 months....poor thing! xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Tbh if shes holding them and mum isnt freaking then its probably ok but make sure you get the nest and keep it as intact as you can. Hope it all goes ok.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Tbh if shes holding them and mum isnt freaking then its probably ok but make sure you get the nest and keep it as intact as you can. Hope it all goes ok.


Thats why I am risking it. If I can get them here then I know I can give them better than they have at the moment!! xAm sure there will be pics in the next few days  xx


----------

